# New tire help



## blaketothebone (Aug 14, 2013)

Where can I get some nice street/performance tires with the big white letter writing? I've looked on a lot of sites and I can't find any.

There's a picture in the description. I'm trying to find some like these.

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f226/EDU_077/wheels004.jpg


----------



## MrT (Aug 26, 2013)

Find a tire you like and get a paint kit. I've seen kits to paint the letters as not many companies make RWL tires anymore...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hoosier is the only really good brand I know that has them readily available.


----------

